# Mel B and Family Relocating to Sydney



## james12 (Feb 8, 2012)

Mel B is selling her humble abode in LA. She is looking to Move to SYDNEY! With $3.25 million to work with, it is certain she will have a wide variety of amazing houses to choose from!
She had a taste of Sydney while she was residing in a penthouse in Rose Bay, estimated at $8 Million, with incredible views of the Opera House and the Harbour Bridge.


----------



## CMN (Mar 31, 2012)

I read in the paper today that she intends to become an Aussie Citizen.


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

$3.25 mil wouldn't get her a penthouse. Probably a shack with a view of a Harbour bridge partially obstructed by some neighbors tree


----------

